# Outdoor "rock" speakers - $40 1/3/15 only



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm not sure if this should go in classifieds or not, but Meh.com is selling AudioSource Outdoor Rock Speaker Pair for $40 today (1/3/15) only. I've got a similar pair, and in the yard, you cannot tell these apart from rocks at night (or day for that matter.)

Note that this sale is only for today, so don't sit on the fence for too long!

Meh is a deal a day type site - I've dealt with them in the past, and they are legit. I've got nothing to do with them, other than thinking this would be a great Halloween purchase.


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

sorry I missed this. might have been useful for the "pre-show"


----------

